# Some shots of my cichlids



## Alistriwen (Jan 5, 2008)

Just a few shots I enjoyed of my cichlids:

Yellow Labs:










J. Transcriptus:



















Juli baby trying to be an Endler:










Jelly Bean Parrots:

Papparazzi style -


















Astotilapia Lasfasciata:

Subdominant male with some females:










Dominant male being a wussy:










Hope you enjoyed. Let me know what you think!


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

Really dig those julies. Looks awesome!


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

the Astotilapia look awesome


----------

